# Ride with broken highback?



## kafro (Jan 3, 2014)

After 2 days riding my 2013 Rome Mob Boss highback snapped clean in half near the top. Was not due to a lift I ALWAYS put my highbacks down because 99% of the time I trip over it while skating. Anyway, it's still attached by the padding it's glued to it just wobbles around. Is it still OK to ride with this?

I contacted Rome Warranties and all they have is 2014 ugly ass grey/camo ones which look horrendous on my shiny black/lime green set...I know it's just superficial but I just freaking bought these and it pisses me off they're already Frankensteined out and ugly.

Can I just keep riding on a snapped highback or could a snowboard repair shop be able to mend something like this? Or the wicked off chance someone has an extra 2013 or 2014 green Mob highback for left binding?


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

This appears to be a common theme with Rome. Both my girlfriend and buddy have broken highbacks on their Rome bindings. My girlfriend broke her's in two places on the lower part and just used duct tape to secure it. Said it rode fine for the rest of the day, and then we got her a warranty replacement that's the wrong color.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

If it wasn't a lift what did you do. It looks like it broke from pressure coming from the backside of the binding, not from the direction you would stress it while riding it. Something must have gotten dropped on it, stepped on, etc. My guess is when you tripped on it skating you snapped it.

Regardless you can definitely still ride it. In fact, if you want you can take the highback off and ride it which some people actually choose to do. That being said, it will be a different ride but missing a bit of the top will be fine, not ideal obviously, but if it's that or not ride, go ride.


----------



## Redline (Jan 14, 2014)

Get the grey/camo one and rattlecan that shit green. Or ride with a broken high back. Do what feeeeels right man.


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

kafro said:


> I contacted Rome Warranties and all they have is 2014 ugly ass grey/camo ones which look horrendous on my shiny black/lime green set...I know it's just superficial but I just freaking bought these and it pisses me off they're already Frankensteined out and ugly.


You should be pissed. My Rome bindings were Frankensteined within a month of owning them, and despite being superficial, it's annoying after just having paid for them.

I have to say though, even as someone who will probably never buy Rome Bindings again, that's a strange break.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Maybe try using a high strength epoxy on it if you don't want to warranty it. I don't know how it might react with that particular plastic but I've fixed tons of my kids toys that get abused pretty well with epoxy. Many of those fixes have held up fine. The only thing with that is it bends so you might wanna try something that is flexible and even then it's a shot in the dark. But might be worth a shot if you are sure you don't want to warranty it. If you do warranty it, better not do it though.

Maybe a couple of short metal rods, drill small holes for them in the cross sections and then epoxy for extra strength? Hell I don't know just brainstorming.

If I cared that much about the color I would probably do what Redline said.


----------



## Booo! (Feb 14, 2014)

I would just get them in whatever colour. I think custom / tinkered stuff looks cooler than shiny new stuff, but really nobody cares about what colour one of your binding's high-back is.

That being said, it doesn't really make sense that they can't replace the part with an identical part. Imagine if car warranties worked like that? "Yeah sorry we don't have any white bumpers left, but we have a whole bunch of yellow ones!"


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Ask for them to send a PAIR of highjacks or replace the lot...

If they have already agreed to replace one back, then they have essentially admitted there is an issue, which is clear from the amount of people making claims, and they don't have a leg to stand on...


----------



## kafro (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies. They did send 2 highbacks but they're just so ugly I can't even use them. The bindings are already split colors - right is black with like green accents right is like green with black accents. I thought they were the coolest thing so having matte grey and camo highbacks is just not working for me. I only paid $100 maybe I can resell them and get some real bindings if epoxy doesn't hold up.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Put your pants over the highback, problem solved. Just ride it.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

People who base their gear choices on color make me lol.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

lab49232 said:


> If it wasn't a lift what did you do. It looks like it broke from pressure coming from the backside of the binding, not from the direction you would stress it while riding it. Something must have gotten dropped on it, stepped on, etc. My guess is when you tripped on it skating you snapped it.


Agreed, this doesn't look like a fault in the binding. You can clearly see scuff marks on the top of the highback. I'm guessing the lift did break it, you just didn't notice until after your run.


----------



## kafro (Jan 3, 2014)

Big Foot said:


> People who base their gear choices on color make me lol.


Good thing they have color options so you can get the gear and color you want...I've already been run into by a skier so yes, I choose bright colors when I can.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

the chrome trim on my company's started falling off after about 10-12 days. I just wrapped aluminium tape around that sumbitch and let her rip. It only annoys me when I'm putting my ride on my roof rack. :dunno:


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

LuckyRVA said:


> Agreed, this doesn't look like a fault in the binding. You can clearly see scuff marks on the top of the highback. I'm guessing the lift did break it, you just didn't notice until after your run.


Thankfully someone else actually read this rather than just hating on Rome. It's hard to break a highback and nearly impossible to do it without it being your fault. I challenge anybody to show me a highback break they did while riding because in reality you don't put that much stress on it while riding. It's always a case of chairlift or dropping your board etc. 

That being said most companies will send new ones anyway, not because they're acknowledging a faulty product but rather because sending someone a highback is a lot cheaper than people getting on forums and trashing the brand. Not sticking up for Rome, just saying there's a lot of false complaints towards a lot of companies even though they're actually doing the riders a favor by sending them stuff.


----------



## kafro (Jan 3, 2014)

Just seems odd I've never broken anything over 7 years riding yet these snap after 2 days riding groomers and powder. These are my third pair of bindings too and never had problems with others. Maybe they just scheap Chinese plastic I hear Ride uses too.


----------



## Redline (Jan 14, 2014)

99.999999999999999999999999999% of the time when a highback breaks it is operator error. Blame Chinese plastic all you want if it helps you sleep at night, but the odds are you're just lying to yourself.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

kafro said:


> Just seems odd I've never broken anything over 7 years riding yet these snap after 2 days riding groomers and powder. These are my third pair of bindings too and never had problems with others. Maybe they just scheap Chinese plastic I hear Ride uses too.


It turns out you only need to step on a binding once in 7 years to break them. How you can complain about a company giving you free parts because you did something is pretty ridiculous. It only takes one mistake to break a highback and apparently it just happened to be that ou made it on these. Had you done the same on either of your other two bindings the outcome would have been the same and then you would have been complaining about that brand instead.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Epoxy and duct tape you'll just look like a seasonaire.


----------



## benhoerle (Dec 13, 2013)

I have never tried riding without highbacks, but some people actual choose to. read this article about it on transworld if you want more info The Theory of No Highbacks by Mike Ranquet | Transworld Snowboarding


----------



## ECpatagonia (Aug 21, 2021)

Get methacrylate glue (fast glue loctite has one) and baking soda (any supermarket or pharmacy). Baking soda does a reaction with the superglue.
1. Apply superglue on broken parts 
2. hold tight together and make baking soda rain over it. It accelerates the process and fills in the gaps
3. This should do

i´ve just fucked up my highback getting down from a lift and this got it fixed.


----------



## suntaimatty (May 23, 2021)

There's no possible way that broke in that direction while riding. Unless it was a one in a billion wipeout where you slammed into an immovable object backwards at just the right angle. 

Sent from my SM-A015T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

2014 guys 😂


----------

